# my dog is never tired



## nittanylion (Mar 18, 2008)

I have posted several threads and have tried a milliont things and can't seem to get buster to stop his OCD behavior. He is 10 1/2 months and runs in circles chasing his toes barking and biting the carpet , he can go on for hours. 

I have tried exercise, He weighs 25 lbs and this morning first thing ran on the treadmill at an incline of 3 and sped of 3 and was not a bit tired, he than did his barking thing for about an hour while I tried to stop it bu squirting him with a watergun ( a suggestion I got in the past) He just runs away and does it somewhere else.

I have have given him marrow bones - once he gets the stuff out of the middle he is uninterested.

I tried ignoring, it doesn't bother him just annoys the rest of the family and ruins our carpet

I do have another dog that he plays with also.

I tried having him drag a lead and I give it a little tug, it doesn't bother him

I tried asking for a sit which he does gets his treat and does his behavior again.

I talked to the Vet who suggested mediceine for OCD, he has been on it for a week and there is zero change in his behavior.

anyone have any other ideas, I am deseperate

thanks


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

A week may be too soon to expect any changes. You should give the vet a call and let him know though. The meds may need to be adjusted.

The only other option I can think of is a behaviorist. You might get a new perspective on it.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

What kind of dog is this? 

How long did you have him on the treadmill (miles and minutes)? Squirting or other averxives don't alter this type of behavior. As you have seen, the dog has learned not to stop the behavior but to do the behavior elsewhere and not in front of you. 

Some breeds of dog are high energy dogs with no "off" switch. Border Collies and some terrier breeds can be like this. They need to work and work and work all day. If they are on a farm doing a job all day they are happy.. if not the excess energy comes off in the form of tail chasing and other undesirable behaviors. 

I suggest mentally challenging your dog. I find that mental challenges can wear a dog down as fast as physical exeercise. The smarter the dog, the more mental challenge they need. 

Try going to www.clickertraining.com and seeing how this typr of training works. What it requires is for the dog to offer behavior and you to mark and reward that behavior. There are games where you only reward new behavior.. and there are things like 101 things to do with a box and other clicker games that can make a dog think and really tire them out. 

A treadmill will exercise your dog's body but not his mind. 

Just an idea. Maybe you are already doing this but since you did not metion it in your post I thought I would toss it out there for you.


----------



## nittanylion (Mar 18, 2008)

he is a beagle/terrier not sure what type of terrier though. I will check out that website and report back.

I am not sure how many miles but he was on for 90 minutes while I was shopping and my husband and kids were in the basement with him playing the wii next to him. ( everyone was excersising)


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

You definately have to give him challenges, something to think and do. For simple things, try hiding cookies in different spots around the house and teach him to find them. To make it harder once he gets the hang of them on the floor, but them under a towel or a mat or under a box. Try hide and seek with him, dogs love that game. You can even set up a little agility course and teach him to go through tunnels...the ones you can get for kids work fine for smaller dogs or you can buy a little starter kit at most Petsmarts. There's a book you can likely still get that's got lots of ideas it's called "Hip Ideas for Hyper Dogs'


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

It will take longer than a week for the medicine to do anything. If after 6 weeks there is not change, talk with your vet again and they will probably increase the dosage.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I know this won't solve the problem but you can always fill the empty bones the way I did for my dogs. I usually gave them peanut butter and that would restore their interest in the bone.


----------

